# FET does work!!



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow we didnt really expect it to work but it has on the first go...know its early days but we got our BFP yesterday morning! Cant believe it...was a  bit suspicious because had a bit of nausea on thurs/friday....will be long wait till scan though...

Best to all having FET

Pip and family


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!!     ^pompom

Wonderful news and gives me hope. 

Did you do anything special?  Any advice?
Medicated or natural?

So great to hear good news from a FET.  

xox


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Another FET success story here too! 

Congrats Pipgirl xx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow massive congrats to you too moo!!!!

Mine was a natural fet bear by the way and i didnt do anythng special apart from brazil nuts and pineapple juice before ovulation..we are thrilled but nervous as to whether things will be ok when its time for the scan (2nd wk of Dec...)

Good Luck!

Pip


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, 
congratulations on your news, its so nice to hear that it does work.  I have had a few unsuccesfull attempts at fet before getting pregnant on our third go at fresh icsi.  i have 3 frosties so am hoping and praying that we can give it a go next year to give Harry a little brother or sister.  I think it is hard to think that it may work when it hasn't in the past but you have given me hope!!!!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats Pipgirl!!

Haven't 'seen' you around here for ages.  Glad all is well with KP   

Lully x


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

wow pip - congratulations!!!


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Congratulations Pip!  That was pretty quick!  I hope it all goes well for you  

x


----------



## Eeejay (Feb 27, 2009)

FET (natural) BFP here too!! So excited/ nervous, the worrying doesnt stop here!! Couldnt be more thrilled though. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE X


----------



## lmt417 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

It's good to read some positive FET stories.

My first ICSI was cancelled after EC as I produced 21 eggs and was showing signs of OHSS.  First natural FET due before Christmas if AF shows up by next Saturday (fingers crossed)

Eeejay - I am also at Glasgow Nuffield! Congratulations on your BFP!

Lmt x


----------

